# Nurse's Trick: Warm Up the Fleet



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

I was at my gynocologist yesterday for an annual check. I nearly cancelled because I'm having a terrible C seige, and I HATE to be examined when I'm in that condition. Before I left for the doctor, I broke down and tried a Fleet Enema. Yikes, cramps but not much BM.My favorite nurse whom I've known for years gave me one of her tricks. Before using, warm up a Fleet Enema to 107 degrees. Immerse in warm water or heat in the micro for 6 to 8 secs. MAX. Be sure to open cap and test with a bath thermometer before using, especially if heated in the microwave. That's critical. Too hot and you're cooked inside.Well, I tried it when I got home -- the safer way in warm water. I've always taken these things in room temp. I warmed it up, and it sure made a difference.


----------

